
Does a Nazi Deserve a Place Among Philosophers? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/09/books/09philosophy.html?hpw
======
khafra
Say what you will about the tenets of national socialism; at least it's an
ethos.

I wouldn't deny a Nazi deep thinker the title "philosopher" any more than I'd
deny Erwin Rommel the title "great strategist."

